# Bluetooth Music Help (krzr K1m



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey there, I recently purchased a krzr k1m and a jabraBT320s Bluetooth stereo headset along with it. The headset works perfectly for incoming calls and ui sounds. Just one problem, When i play music on the phones media player the music plays on my phones speakers instead of the headset. The main purpose of the headset was to listen to music. I dont see any further configuration on the phone itself. And there are no sound options concerning music itself. Some assistance would be great.


----------



## Shoebox (Sep 11, 2007)

If Rogers is your carrier you should have a digital music player in Games & Apps, as well as the normal audio player, so if you haven't tried both players you might want to give it a shot. Also, in the (normal) audio player, if you select a song and hit the left soft key, it will give you the option to listen to the song via bluetooth - you could try that as well.

I also have question for you: what is the range of your bluetooth reception? I used to have a RAZR, and there was never any problem with reception up to the predicted 30 ft. that any bluetooth device should reach. On the KRZR with the Jabra headset it seems as though I can't even go 10 feet without things breaking up - and there are even occasional breaks when the phone is in my pocket - so I was wondering whether it is something common to all KRZRs or whether it is just mine...


----------



## golf_nutz (Mar 26, 2008)

Shoebox, I have a new krzr k1 (using Rogers in Canada) and a H700 bluetooth....I don't even get 5 feet! the breakup is awful and I'm considering an old razr instead (my wife's setup using the H700 is fantastic).
I hope this static isn't part of the krzr k1 ..but I fear the wrost.
G_N


----------

